# Russell Apiaries Nebraska



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Back in February a friend and I ordered 8 queens from Matthew at Russell Apiaries. Apparently Russell's is having their share of trouble, and our queens never came. Matthew refunded our money and we were satisfied. Then yesterday we received a package of 8 queens from Matthew (Russell Apiaries Nebraska) with a note stating he was sending us 8 queens, at no charge to try and make up for the order he was unable to complete for us earlier. He didn't have to do this since he had refunded our money earlier. In my book Matthew is a stand up guy, and Russell Apiaries Nebraska (name changing soon) can count on our business in the future. http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/smilies/applause.gif


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

WoW! :applause:


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Bill
Does Matthew have a website?


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Right now you can contact him by googling Russell Apiaries Nebraska. The sight will tell you a little about what is going on with Russell Apiaries, and that his company name will be changing soon, but for now this site contains his contact info.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

yes he is a standup guy!!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Moths and flame.


----------

